# Lyft "PINK slip" is permanent



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Your driver account is no longer active

Lyft does NOT give drivers an opportunity to re-activate their driver account after you fall below the 4.6 rating.

I was deactivated from Lyft more than 2 years ago and have been Driving for Uber ever since.
October will be my 2 year anniversary driving for Uber with my current rating of 4.82

I sent emails to Lyft to try to re-activate my driver account without any luck.

only feedback is a canned response.

Your star rating fell below 4.6, which is well below community standards, as stated in the FAQs. As your rating did not show substantial improvement with each ride, we elected to remove you from the Lyft driver community and you will not be able to reapply.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PTB said:


> Your driver account is no longer active
> 
> Lyft does NOT give drivers an opportunity to re-activate their driver account after you fall below the 4.6 rating.
> 
> ...


You would think that after 2 years of proven experience,a guy could get another chance !


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You would think that after 2 years of proven experience,a guy could get another chance !


evidently, logic is not a factor in their support.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Their loss


----------



## Madrigal26 (Jul 22, 2015)

PTB said:


> evidently, logic is not a factor in their support.


After 2 years of Uber, why do you want to sign on to Lyft? Lyft and uber are slowly becoming more similar, and Lyft still has less demand in most markets. It's not going to benefit you in any way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

From what I have read on these Boards, an expulsion from Lyft is not appealable and it will not re-instate you regardless. There is no rip-off course that you can take that tells you what you already know and already know not to do.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

On a scale of 1 to 5, a score of 4.6 would still be "A" honor-roll at any high school or college. What the heck is wrong with Lyft?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

That's Lyft's thing...Higher quality drivers and newer cars in a lot of markets. They do the test driver thing remember?

Most repeat Lyft customers I get say that's why they take Lyft instead of Uber. There should be some way to get reactivated though. But Lyft knows drivers are totally expendable, just like Uber. Uber just doesn't care, a lot of the fake requests I make are going to 4.4 and 4.3 rated Uber drivers. Uber is all about volume and car availability over quality.

That's why we need more regulation and restrictions on the number of drivers...It shouldn't be so easy to get banned from a platform. They should NEED good drivers more. They don't currently. There's 5 other guys who signed up to take your place.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lyft:

Google advertiser rating: 3.9 stars
Google Play Store rating: 4.3 stars
Yelp rating: 3 stars

These ratings are well below community standards and are, quite frankly, abysmal. 

Lyft, I expect to see improvement very soon.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is slowly dying. Trust me, you're not losing anything.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

What other job could you get fired for not living up to standards and would expect them to hire you 2 years later after working for a competitor?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

the rebel said:


> What other job could you get fired for not living up to standards and would expect them to hire you 2 years later after working for a competitor?


football player


----------



## Montgomery (Jan 7, 2015)

Meanwhile here in NYC you have Lyft drivers still active with 4.5 and 4.4 ratings...


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

PTB said:


> football player


Okay if you have a very elite skill that only a relative few people in the world can do at a top level than you may have a chance, for some reason I do not think that being a glorified ********* driver qualifies as on a few people in the world can do.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Some good points were raised here about Lyft and ratings. I have asked them for clarification. I'll post their reply if they send one.

-------

Hi Lyft!

I am extremely concerned, having noticed that, on the popular review site Yelp, Lyft's rating is only a mere 3.0 stars. On Google, Lyft's rating is higher at 4.3 stars, but obviously these ratings fall far short of what is expected within the Lyft community.

Ideally, I would like to see Lyft getting ratings similar to my 4.87, or maybe even higher. But certainly I would expect Lyft's own rating to comfortably exceed the community minimum rating, which Lyft itself sets for its drivers, of 4.60.

Customer ratings are an important part of our community and I would like to therefore ask you what specific steps Lyft is making now in order to improve its rating with our customers.

I look forward to receiving your detailed response.

Best!

Elelegido


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Their loss


Yep. Lyft is doing too many stupid things to compete successfully.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

4.6 after how many rides?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> 4.6 after how many rides?


June 30 -- 1 ride
July 1st -- 5 rides
July 2nd --- 5 rides
July 3rd 4.25 13 rides
July 4th 4.56 19 rides
July 5th 4.57 13 rides
*July 6th 4.61 5 rides*
July 7th 4.57 6 rides
July 8th 4.59 6 rides
July 9th 4.49 4 rides
July 10th 4.5 3 rides
July 11th 4.48 11 rides
July 12th 4.45 4 rides

95 rides total

driving 4th of july newport peninsula was not a good starting point for Lyft

uber, i am at 4986 rides 4.81


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

the rebel said:


> Okay if you have a very elite skill that only a relative few people in the world can do at a top level than you may have a chance, for some reason I do not think that being a glorified illegal cab driver qualifies as on a few people in the world can do.


commercial airline pilot


----------



## UberEricLong (Oct 28, 2015)

PTB said:


> June 30 -- 1 ride
> July 1st -- 5 rides
> July 2nd --- 5 rides
> July 3rd 4.25 13 rides
> ...


Wow! Those are some shitty ratings! Maybe your car stinks or something.


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

PTB said:


> June 30 -- 1 ride
> July 1st -- 5 rides
> July 2nd --- 5 rides
> July 3rd 4.25 13 rides
> ...


Something was going on...these are bad ratings and I can see why Lyft says no-go. We have an Uber office in Detroit and I was there once and did ask how ratings/deactivation was determined. They said, all drivers will get some 1's, 2's, etc. That's overlooked by the average. But if a driver has a lot of 4s, 3s, 2s, then something is wrong. It looks like Lyft sees it the same way.

Just keep doing what you're doing with Uber, that seems to be working.


----------



## Rjl (Aug 2, 2015)

What year & make car do you have


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

vesolehome said:


> Something was going on...these are bad ratings and I can see why Lyft says no-go. We have an Uber office in Detroit and I was there once and did ask how ratings/deactivation was determined. They said, all drivers will get some 1's, 2's, etc. That's overlooked by the average. But if a driver has a lot of 4s, 3s, 2s, then something is wrong. It looks like Lyft sees it the same way.
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing with Uber, that seems to be working.


something going on?
well, I guess the pax did not like the movie I played on the DVD player head rest






took the DVD screens down later


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

PTB said:


> something going on?
> well, I guess the pax did not like the movie I played on the DVD player head rest
> 
> 
> ...


Guess it was too late.  oh well. Since you have all the answers except the one as to why you sucked as a Lyft driver, I guess you'll never know.


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

vesolehome said:


> Something was going on...these are bad ratings and I can see why Lyft says no-go. We have an Uber office in Detroit and I was there once and did ask how ratings/deactivation was determined. They said, all drivers will get some 1's, 2's, etc. That's overlooked by the average. But if a driver has a lot of 4s, 3s, 2s, then something is wrong. It looks like Lyft sees it the same way.
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing with Uber, that seems to be working.


Yet if you worked for the food or hotel industry a 4 star rating would be considered very good unless it's on the Lyft/Uber scale then with a 4 star rating you'd expect bugs in your bed and hair in your food.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

PTB said:


> Your driver account is no longer active
> 
> Lyft does NOT give drivers an opportunity to re-activate their driver account after you fall below the 4.6 rating.
> 
> ...


This is worded like an employer not a contractor


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PTB said:


> *driving 4th of july newport peninsula was not a good starting point for Lyft*
> 
> uber, i am at 4986 rides 4.81


Newport Peninsula aka BALBOA strikes again



vesolehome said:


> Something was going on...these are bad ratings and I can see why Lyft says no-go. We have an Uber office in Detroit and I was there once and did ask how ratings/deactivation was determined. They said, all drivers will get some 1's, 2's, etc. That's overlooked by the average. But if a driver has a lot of 4s, 3s, 2s, then something is wrong. It looks like Lyft sees it the same way.
> 
> Just keep doing what you're doing with Uber, that seems to be working.


Naw man it's just Balboa.

My 4.9 hits 4.62 after a couple hours there if I dont complain about every single pax


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> On a scale of 1 to 5, a score of 4.6 would still be "A" honor-roll at any high school or college. What the heck is wrong with Lyft?


Let me tell you contrary to popular belief there is really not an endless supply of drivers out there "willing to do ride share". I will tell you that eventually thin inflow of drivers will slow substantially. Just like a business is built it is taken apart. A reputation is disassembled in the masses as well. I was shocked when I started back driving this year there were almost no veterans driving for Lyft. My customers were all shocked I was a 3 yr vet, all their drivers were 3 months or newer. Now what do you think happened to all those drivers...hint...they figured "it" out. You know what "it" is too!



PTB said:


> June 30 -- 1 ride
> July 1st -- 5 rides
> July 2nd --- 5 rides
> July 3rd 4.25 13 rides
> ...





vesolehome said:


> 4.6 after how many rides?


Mine went from a 4.93 in October to 4.6 now in March I have over 1100 rides and 3 years with the company. I'm a 4.88 on Uber.


----------

